# Hey New here!



## StrangeCat (Jun 9, 2005)

I hear this is a cool place, I also hear this where people From NothernSounds end up WHAHA ok kidding  
Just like to say Hi to Herman Witkam and Synergy543!!! You guys Rock!
8)


----------



## Jackull (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome StrangeCat... Yes this is a cool place... dunno about NS but yes lotta people rocks here... some guys said bad ass..

jackulL


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Steven! welcome onboard :wink: 
You can get great feedback on your mixed here btw.


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 9, 2005)

sounds Good Jackhull thanks!

Yea you bet Herman!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 10, 2005)

Yo Steven,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.!

Later,


----------



## SoundEngine.com (Jun 10, 2005)

Welcome, Steven.

--SCP


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 10, 2005)

Welcome to VI Steven - see you around the forums!


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Sid_Barnhoorn I am great though for some reason I am up pretty early right now then usual, guess I'll work on this string quartet I can't seem to get the adagio right LOL!! OH hey from the Netherlands COol!

SoundEngine.com Thanks!!

Frederick Russ This is a great community you have hear!! You'll deffinitly see me around thanks!

Steven


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 10, 2005)

Strange Cat, welcome !


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Nice to meet ya TheoKrueger, great post on Gold!! Thanks!


----------

